# Walk behind cabs



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone use one of those small "cabettes" that the make for the walk behind snowblowers? Do they work at all? Also where do you get them, and are they universal? The last snowstorm was not only REAL cold, but windy also, and I looked like Frosty when I was done.:bouncy:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

They work fine. I'd rate them as a necessity unless you're able to always go with the wind at your back. They're universal, I got mine at Menards, but would suppose most any large hardware store would have them. Run around $100.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I do not have one and had considered it also.But it looks to me like.When its real windy and the wind is blowing at the back it would catch all the wind and take off like a box kite?Probably tearing it up and bending the mounting hardware?Also the blowing snow rather then getting on the operator.It would stick to the cab and soon make it unable to see out the window.Another problem might be clearance getting the blower under a garage or shed door.


----------

